# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  Sexing Ceratophrys

## John911

So I know you can tell based on size and calling, but does anyone have any pics showing the differences in throat darkness and nuptial pads?  And at what age can sex be accurately determined?

----------


## noob

i would also like to know this i know u can tell by the mouth but everyone says thats a 50/50

----------


## John911

> i would also like to know this i know u can tell by the mouth but everyone says thats a 50/50


You mean the females are supposed to have a longer snout?

----------


## noob

yea and the male has a nub of a mouth lol. but people say that their females have short nubby mouths so i wouldnt go on that one. ive been wanting to know what my pacman is i want a female.

----------


## John911

Found these. 

Male


Female

----------


## Kevin1

Yeh the most accurate way to sex them is by the presence of nuptial pads on the "thumbs".
Males have them and females don't. I hear males that aren't in breeding condition have reduced pads and as such may be harder to see. Males also have looser throat skin than females(for calling). The general overall size of the frog can also be a good indicator. Male cranwelli grow to about 3-3 1/2 inches Females to about 4-4 1/2.

----------


## John911

Kev any idea at what age they start to develope the pads?

----------


## TypingMonkey

Is sexing the same with albino pacman frogs? 

I don't notice the pad on his feet, and the throat is not spotted just white, but at the same time it has a short snout.  It's been a year and it's 4 inches, never heard of a call from it either though. I would take a picture but can't afford a camera at the moment.

----------


## Kevin1

> Kev any idea at what age they start to develope the pads?


I'm not sure, I would guess after a year or two for cranwelli.

----------


## Kevin1

> Is sexing the same with albino pacman frogs? 
> 
> I don't notice the pad on his feet, and the throat is not spotted just white, but at the same time it has a short snout.  It's been a year and it's 4 inches, never heard of a call from it either though. I would take a picture but can't afford a camera at the moment.


Yea it's the same it just might be a bit more difficult. It sounds like you may have a female. 
As for the snout thing, I've heard of a lot of inaccuracies with that method of sexing.

----------


## noob

you found a good pic i looked all over the place looking for the nuptial pad that male looks mean its awesome. yea i heard the same thing about the snout also. if you had a male how old would it have to be before it starts calling? ive had mine for almost a year now and ive never hear the frog call just chirping when i start moving it around looking for left overs in the hole.

----------


## Greg M

This may sound crazy, but sit quietly, perhaps with the lights low, and play some music or recorded horned frog calls. Mine seem to like female voices - for example, my young male ornate likes "Heart" (in particular, "Crazy on You") - he will start tooting as soon as the vocals start...

----------


## Malachi

I hear my Cranwallii start tooting usually 30mins after lights out. If i start making him my newest Ornate starts up and they can keep each other going. Its pretty funny.

Females Singing usually can get one going also :Frog Smile:

----------


## willtilian

with my african bulls its always beyonce!

----------


## Myles

> with my african bulls its always beyonce!


lol :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pez

Here are some photos showing the difference between males and females.



Male´s vocal sac.


Nuptial pads

----------

huey75

----------

